# Couple of plants to id, please



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

I need help with these. The first one I am guessing is an anubias, perhaps minima?










The next one is a hitch hiker that came in as a tiny 2-leaved plant. I put it in a safe place and it's finally got a couple more leaves:










And the last is my lovely sword, which I have been calling melon sword. But on another site I saw it identified as Rubin:










Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The first px. looks like two different leaves.
Second looks like hygrophila difformis.
The third, I don't know. There are several swords that have similar leaves with new growth being red.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> The first px. looks like two different leaves.


Hi Tex Gal,

Yes they do look different, don't they. The darker one is longer and older. The newer leaves come out sort of more round at first. But they are on the same plant! It grows really slow. I might get the tripod and try to get a better photo. Thanks.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Pic 1 looks like _Anubias congensis_. Don't know about the others...maybe 'Red Rubin' or 'Osiris' for the sword? Like TexGal said, there are many similar ones.

-Dave


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

OK I finally got a better pic of the (anubias) or whatever:










Another plant like it has a spathe! This is my first ever flower. FUnny thing is, that one is totally in the shade:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats on the flower! It's definitely an Anubias. _A. lanceolata_, _congensis_, and _minima_ all have similar leaves to that.


----------

